# Job Opportunity



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*REQUIREMENTS:*

***Strong desire to help fluffs
***Some degree of computer savvy
***Eastern Time Zone preferred
***Early riser or night worker with computer access
*The Animal Rescue Site knowledgeable

*COMPENSATION:*

***No monetary compensation
***A few heartfelt thank yous
***Disappointment at the results

*The next Shelter Challenge starts January 11 2011*, and is in need of a leader. Should this job opportunity interest you, step up and be heard!

I have lead the Shelter Challenges for the past five without positive results. It is time someone else takes the helm. SM is 9700+ strong and should be able to get _SOMETHING_ for the fluffs. Perhaps someone else will have the secret weapon to motivate members to vote. Recently for me, SM has lost some of it's luster. In the near future, I plan on helping fluffs in a different way.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i would love to do this but i dont know if i have the time needed to focus on this. What would need to be done?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can help too. If we really care about fluffs we should be taking turns doing this. I'd be happy to do it. I think I know enough about the site now to find the updates and we also have "pentrated the system". 

Let me know who wants to do it or we could like to do it. It really doesn't matter to me,a vote isn't a popularity contest to me..

To me it's all about the fluffs. I'll be out of town for two weeks ,part of Jan and Feb but will have my Droid, and two lap tops so I will make sure I have compter access.

We're doing NCMR this time?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i want to help out as much as possible...how long do the challenges run?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i would love to do this but i dont know if i have the time needed to focus on this. What would need to be done?


Plan on an hour a day...but it's not all at once. :huh:



michellerobison said:


> I can help too. If we really care about fluffs we should be taking turns doing this. I'd be happy to do it. I think I know enough about the site now to find the updates and we also have "pentrated the system".
> 
> Let me know who wants to do it or we could like to do it. It really doesn't matter to me,a vote isn't a popularity contest to me..
> 
> ...


Yes, it's NCMR this time :thumbsup:



mfa said:


> i want to help out as much as possible...how long do the challenges run?


The challenges run for 3 months, 4 times a year. You'd think we could get better results.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i could definitely help out , i can get on computer from work , and on laptop at home. you just have to teach me the ropes.. i think we definitely are slacking as a whole. we need to get more ppl voting..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marsha, thank you so much for your valiant effort---this kind of work is difficult on a good day! You are a very dedicated and diligent lady and while I understand your disappointment I just want to say that it isn't always a given to motivate people---especially during the holidays. I am sorry we did not produce better for your efforts. I came late to the party but once I understood HOW to do what needed to be done I was in w/all 4 paws. I am not tech savy and I think that is what scares some of us off. Maybe the next person should really make it easy to know HOW to do what needs to be done for us who are "slower." 
So thank you Marsha, I hope you will get a rest from all of this and find new inspiration in 2011. You did do a very good job even if we were not so successful.


----------

